# Droid Incredible 2 Stock Rom



## ibethebot

So I did something pretty stupied and when I rooted (newbie first time ever) I installed a new ROM without backing up my old Gingerbread OS. I would like to leave my phone rooted and get the Stock OS back is this possible?

Only because the little bugs in the aftermarket ROM's are starting to get to me.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Tumbleweed65

Not sure about the droid but im sure there is a "stock rom" somewhere on here

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## JAS_21

ibethebot said:


> So I did something pretty stupied and when I rooted (newbie first time ever) I installed a new ROM without backing up my old Gingerbread OS. I would like to leave my phone rooted and get the Stock OS back is this possible?
> 
> Only because the little bugs in the aftermarket ROM's are starting to get to me.
> 
> Thank you for your help


RMK's Official ROM is pretty much stock, without the Verizon bloatware. I like the Gingerbang ROM, it's a little more customized, but I didn't notice any bugs. You can find them in the Developer section.


----------



## ibethebot

THanks JAS I'll give it a shot and see how I like it, if I ever had to remove the root from the phone for warrenty issues what would I do about the stock rom though?


----------



## JAS_21

ibethebot said:


> THanks JAS I'll give it a shot and see how I like it, if I ever had to remove the root from the phone for warrenty issues what would I do about the stock rom though?


If you put a stock ROM, you would still have s-off. There is a method to completely unroot. JCase made a tutorial. There is a thread stickied in the Developer section. If you ever need to use it make sure you follow all steps, and be careful. You have to replace the bootloader in the process, and if done improperly you can damage the phone.

You shouldn't need to worry about it, unless you actually have to send your phone to verizon.

I wouldn't give up on custom ROMS just yet. Yes some of them do have bugs, but those are usually new builds or ROMS ported over from other phones.

This ROM is based off of stock, but its tweaked a little.
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2987-ROM.KERNEL-9.9.11-sense2.1-TSM-GingerBangVivoW-V1.7-*patch-crt-updated-kernel make sure you flash 1.6 first if you try it.


----------



## ibethebot

I'll take a look at it Jas, what do you mean flash to 1.6? I'm a bit new to this kind of stuff.


----------



## nitsuj17

ibethebot said:


> I'll take a look at it Jas, what do you mean flash to 1.6? I'm a bit new to this kind of stuff.


version 1.6 is the newest full build of the rom...so to get to version 1.7 (newest) flash 1.6 then 1.7


----------



## JAS_21

And you can thank the guy who just answered you if you like it, it's his ROM.

Like he said, 1.6 is the ROM, 1.7 is a patch that you would flash afterwards.

If you have problems, just ask and I'm sure you'll get help if you need it.


----------



## ibethebot

so I have noticed that most ROM's I am using there are still little bugs here and there. Unfortunately I can't have issues with my phone as it is my life for work.

Any help on reverting back to the stock ROM would be appreciated.


----------



## JAS_21

ibethebot said:


> so I have noticed that most ROM's I am using there are still little bugs here and there. Unfortunately I can't have issues with my phone as it is my life for work.
> 
> Any help on reverting back to the stock ROM would be appreciated.


This ROM is closest to stock. It's from the latest update for our phone (2.3.4). It has the bloatware apps removed.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1161411

If you want to un-root you would have to use JCase's tutorial here in the developer section. Usually someone makes a "plain jane" ROM with no changes except root, but I haven't seen one for the latest update. One of the devs could probably throw one together fairly quick but I'm not sure who to ask. Hope it works out either way.


----------



## ibethebot

Thanks JAS_21, I would like to keep the phone rooted just with the stock ROM, I'll give this one a shot.

Thank you,


----------



## ibethebot

JAS_21 what would be the best way to do a fresh clean install of a new rom?


----------



## JAS_21

ibethebot said:


> JAS_21 what would be the best way to do a fresh clean install of a new rom?


Put the ROM on your SD card, then boot into recovery. Wipe the data/ factory reset, wipe the cache. Then install the ROM.

Let me add.... Do a backup first. This will save your current ROM in case you need to go back.

Edit: Here's a little guide.
http://androidforums.com/incredible-2-all-things-root/373864-htc-droid-incredible-2-faq-roms-latest-update-9-21-a.html


----------



## ibethebot

Worked Perfect JAS_21, do you happen to know if there is a radio update as I noticed my reception is not as good with the other ROM


----------



## JAS_21

ibethebot said:


> Worked Perfect JAS_21, do you happen to know if there is a radio update as I noticed my reception is not as good with the other ROM


Flashing radio can be risky. I'm not responsible if you brick your phone.

Here is a guide.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1134451

Verifying the md5 checksum is important. You want to check the radio file you download has the same number posted in the thread. If they are not identical the file is bad.

Edit: Radios are one thing I won't help with. If you need help you'll have to ask in the thread. It's not difficult, but also not for the average user.


----------



## abqnm

JAS_21 said:


> Flashing radio can be risky. I'm not responsible if you brick your phone.
> 
> Here is a guide.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1134451
> 
> Verifying the md5 checksum is important. You want to check the radio file you download has the same number posted in the thread. If they are not identical the file is bad.
> 
> Edit: Radios are one thing I won't help with. If you need help you'll have to ask in the thread. It's not difficult, but also not for the average user.


If you need radio help PM me or post in the radio thread at XDA (I will see the email from that too). They are really not that hard, but even when everything checks out still have the potential to cause issues. Spent a lot of time helping get people into the 0722 radio upgrade and fix problems that arise from it. The radio chip can be picky and can appear to be fine but not work and sometimes may take repeated flashes to take. Good luck!


----------



## ibethebot

Think I'm going to hold off on the radio for a while this ROM has been working great for me.


----------

